
Linux NFSv4.1 Performance Under a Microscope [pdf] - _delirium
http://www.fsl.cs.stonybrook.edu/docs/nfs4perf/nfs4perf-microscope.pdf
======
CyberDildonics
If someone were making a network of workstations at a company that needed high
performance from commodity hardware, what would be the best thing to use if
they were starting from scratch?

~~~
erglkjahlkh
That's too simple for specification. For instance: How much are you ready to
pay for the performance in terms of usability, and what are the actual use
cases?

For instance NFS is pretty poor if your use case is serving shared network
directories for workstations (not really great with complex ACLs), or if you
require proper authentication for the resources (the Achilles' heel of NFS -
where's my kerberos support?!?!!). You might be better off with CIFS.

As the other comments already pointed out, there are several alternatives for
several needs. Performance alone should not guide your selection.

~~~
uxcn
v4 (or v4.1) added a few things for increased security. You can probably use
LDAP/Kerberos with it. In my experience, R/W throughput with CIFS is fairly
bad.

~~~
erglkjahlkh
It seems I have some reading to do! I will check this out..

